

Swiss Watchmaker Disses New Apple Watch - ekm2
http://www.businessinsider.com/jean-claude-biver-apple-watch-2014-9?utm_content=buffereb916&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
bigiain
BREAKING: Buggy whip maker laughs off newly launched automobile saying "it
doesn't hurt horses enough to make them run faster"

